# How Do I Delete My Post Or A Reply?



## Patriot4Eva (Apr 5, 2017)

Seems to me if one makes a mistake or wants to redact they can't.


----------



## bandmommy (Jul 4, 2007)

You can if it's not in a market place thread.
Go to the offensive post you want to delete. Click on 'edit under the reply.
Remove or ammend. Click save or whatever it is to post the fix. Easy peasy.


----------



## Patriot4Eva (Apr 5, 2017)

Thank you!


----------

